# Coolant smell solved AND gone!



## Private Cruze (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, 2012 Eco auto.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

There you go not a bad price for that, and welcome to the forums


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on getting your dealer to do the install for you. For some reason hoses aren't covered under the power train warranty. Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

this odor just started on my eco today (17.5k miles), I will have to check this connection out


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Another odor eliminated ,and in the peach state cool .
Welcome to the cruze talk be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes with those Peaches !


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip - no coolant smell yet (2011 ECO 18k miles) - but if it does - will check that connection.


----------

